
Show HN: Capture a single DOM node via the API - hbakhtiyor
https://github.com/letsvalidate/api
======
hbakhtiyor
e.g.

[https://api.letsvalidate.com/v1/thumbs?url=stackoverflow.com...](https://api.letsvalidate.com/v1/thumbs?url=stackoverflow.com&selector=%23question-
mini-list)

